# ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN [MIRRORMEN VICTORY]



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

In the small hamlet of Ojespo, darkness fills the sky.

The church bell rings out, marking the beginning of curfew and of a new night.

As the townspeople drift away to bed, a mysterious stranger to the town arrives. Walking as if the burdens of the world rested on his shoulders, the stranger walks up to the statue in the town centre and places an archaic-looking set of scales in the statue's hands. In the darkness of the night, he cannot read the balance, but he knows day will break eventually.

*The hunt begins. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Dawn breaks in Ojespo.

As they have been doing for the past week, the entire town assembles in the square. On this morning, however, they see what they have been waiting for.

In the hand of the statue in the town centre, the Mysterious Stranger's scales are standing. Imbalanced.

*5 people have been assimilated. You have 48 hours for day actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Uh, there are 5 of us and 12 players.

...oh, shit.

If we don't lynch a Mirrormen (Mirrorman? Mirrorperson?) tonight... well, we're screwed, that's what.


----------



## Flora

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

_Actually_ there's fifteen of us altogether. *points to top of page* We still have a two-thirds advantage.

That being said though, it's still a pretty big number, with this number of players.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...oh yeah, there are fifteen. Whoops.

Well, we need three people to be assimilated before they outnumber us (and therefore, win). We'd better start lynching, or we're screwed.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

... yeah that is a shitload of people assimilated

we've got a 5/14 chance of hitting somebody assimilated if we go with random lynch.  I'm not sure if I like those odds, really.  I suppose it won't get much better, though.


----------



## Mai

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

... man that is a lot of people.

Plus we can't even tell when people are assimilated. I'm scared now. But yeah, randylynch might help.  The odds won't get better, though.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

If we wait for the odds of hitting a Mirrorman with a random lynch to get better, by then it'll pretty much be too late, won't it? It does seem like a good idea to start lynching. Well, not a good idea, but probably the best we can do.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I'm voting to kill off *St. Christopher*.

Sorry, mate.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I'm assuming you chose him randomly, then, Kam?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Yeah. I'm too tired to think straight.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

As far as I can tell from reading the rules, even if more than half the town is Mirrored, there's still the possibility of a win for the town (if the Alchemists work together, the Mysterious Stranger is assimilated, and the Pastor can manage to restrain themselves). I do agree, though, that it's much more important to lynch in this game.  Unless folks feel like coming forward with roles, random lynch is the only option.  Saying that, I ain't voting yet, as hardly anyone has posted.


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I vote *Kammington*. In your first post you said "5 of us", as if you were one of the five that were assimilated. Only thing that could possibly be a lead right now, so, meh.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> Uh, there are 5 of us and 12 players.
> 
> ...oh, shit.
> 
> If we don't lynch a Mirrormen (Mirrorman? Mirrorperson?) tonight... well, we're screwed, that's what.


...That's a heck of a slip. Got anything to say?

(Also, argh, why didn't I catch that?)


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> 5 of us


Explain.


----------



## Flora

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I *second a vote for Kammington.* The "five of us" quote is, as ole_schooler said, quite an interesting slip, and not exactly an easy one to make for a human.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Kammington.*

Better lead than anything so far, at least. *continues grasping at straws*


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Also voting *Kammington.

*Best lead so far.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I'll go with *Kammington* as well. "5 of us" is either a slip of the tongue or just incredibly poor wording.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Kammington* Freudian slips for the win. Though a good defense might change my mind . The chances are not good at the moment and we have to be sure before killing.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

after reviewing what's been said,and looking Kammington's posting slip-up, it kind of suggests he may be one of them

*Nominating Kam*


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Personally, I just think that was a typo, and we're all just overreacting, buuuuut I doubt everyone else is going to withdraw their votes in time.  Oh well.

*Kammington*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Nominating *myself.*

That's nine out of fifteen... enough to have me killed off and let Cthulu murder everyone.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Green

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Kammington*.

Way to slip up... bro.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

oh shit *WITHDRAW FUCK FUCK FUCK*

ERRYONE WITHDRAW HE'S VESSEL AND ST. CHRISTOPHER IS DUMB

_technically_ the game isn't over for another day-ish, so we should have time for most people to withdraw their vote.  I recommend that both alchemists target Kammington tonight so that we won't have to deal with him in the morning.  Also that the Mirror Master target him too for good measure, in case they both decide I'm horrible at making decisions (this benefits you too, in case you're looking for a reason to cooperate with us (enemy of my enemy is my friend, in this case)).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...what part of "summon Cthulu" do you not understand?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Silly Walker, it's too late. The majority has already voted to lynch me off.


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I don't fully understand, but I'm guessing it's bad, so...

*WITHDRAW*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Nemec said:


> I vote *Kammington*. In your first post you said "5 of us", as if you were one of the five that were assimilated. Only thing that could possibly be a lead right now, so, meh.





Flora and Ashes said:


> I *second a vote for Kammington.* The "five of us" quote is, as ole_schooler said, quite an interesting slip, and not exactly an easy one to make for a human.





Blastoise said:


> *Kammington.*
> 
> Better lead than anything so far, at least. *continues grasping at straws*





Mawile said:


> Also voting *Kammington.
> 
> *Best lead so far.





Blaziking said:


> I'll go with *Kammington* as well. "5 of us" is either a slip of the tongue or just incredibly poor wording.





demonickittens said:


> *Kammington* Freudian slips for the win. Though a good defense might change my mind . The chances are not good at the moment and we have to be sure before killing.





RespectTheBlade said:


> after reviewing what's been said,and looking Kammington's posting slip-up, it kind of suggests he may be one of them
> 
> *Nominating Kam*





Walker said:


> Personally, I just think that was a typo, and we're all just overreacting, buuuuut I doubt everyone else is going to withdraw their votes in time.  Oh well.
> 
> *Kammington*





Kammington said:


> Nominating *myself.*
> 
> That's nine out of fifteen... enough to have me killed off and let Cthulu murder everyone.
> 
> Thanks, guys!





St. Christopher said:


> *Kammington*.
> 
> Way to slip up... bro.


10 out of 14.

I think it's safe to say I'm dead.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*WITHDRAW* I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT'S GOING ON BUT I'LL WITHDRAW ANYWAYS.

EDIT: Oh. Now I get it. Yeah withdraw people if you don't want to lose the game.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...are you not reading the post where I point out that the majority of you had already decided to lynch me and it's too late to un-nominate me?


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

7/14 is not a majority, we now have the rest of the day for everyone else to withdraw their votes.

Re: silly ninja:
Days aren't over until the GM says so, so I'm pretty damn sure we're good here.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Walker, there were a grand total of ten people who had voted for me before you realized I was a vessel. 7/14 isn't a majority, but 10/14 is.

Sorry.

EDIT: Also, Walker is a mirrorman. Calling it.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> Walker, there were a grand total of ten people who had voted for me before you realized I was a vessel. 7/14 isn't a majority, but 10/14 is.


...but we withdrew those votes before the time was up.

In a regular non-special game of mafia, if 10/14 people vote for someone, and 3-4 retract their votes before the day is up, then the person does not die. The same should apply in this case since TES hasn't stated otherwise.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

To explain to all the confused people:

I am an activated alien. I "accidentally" said that there were five of us and made a random lynch so that everyone would kill me.

With St. Christopher's vote, I had ten people voting for my execution and therefore a majority. When a majority is reached, the day phase immediately ends and that person dies.

Therefore, I win.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

?? just where are you getting the idea that I'm mirror man?  You've up and _admitted_ that you're the vessel, so why should anyone believe aside that's obviously just meant to distract us from the real threat at hand here.

ETA because combo ninja:  _the day phase is not over until TES decides it is_.


----------



## Flora

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*withdrawing nomination.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Walker said:


> ?? just where are you getting the idea that I'm mirror man?  You've up and _admitted_ that you're the vessel, so why should anyone believe aside that's obviously just meant to distract us from the real threat at hand here.


I admitted I was the vessel because I hit my win condition. Why wouldn't I?

And besides, like I stated: I had a 10/14 majority. That means I would be killed if Snorlax was on and therefore have won.

And really, it's pretty obvious you were bandwagoning to avoid being an obvious mirrorman. Then you withdrew it with a so-called "realization".


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> And really, it's pretty obvious you were bandwagoning to avoid being an obvious mirrorman. Then you withdrew it with a so-called "realization".


By that logic all the other 9 voters after Nemec are also mirrormen.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

No, the problem was that anyone who pointed out I was an alien was obviously an innocent; you would never knowingly nominate an activated alien. Only a mirrorman could know about my activation.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> No, the problem was that anyone who pointed out I was an alien was obviously an innocent; you would never knowingly nominate an activated alien. Only a mirrorman could know about my activation.


_*...are you braindead*_? Walker posted a retraction once you blatantly stated that you were the activated alien.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...oh yeah, he did. Whoops.

Either way, as I did point out earlier: I think that having a 10/14 majority means I die. At least, that's how opal plays.


----------



## Mai

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*WITHDRAW HEY EVERYBODY LET'S ABSTAIN SO KAM DOESN'T WIN*

You slipped up there. There's still time.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Quoting MafiaWiki:



> Generally speaking, a majority of votes by the group (which does include anti-Town elements, but they may be forced to vote for teammates to hide themselves, or may vote against another type of scum with impunity) will cause the lynch  of a player, and the Game Moderator will post a Death Scene that (usually) includes that player's role and/or faction.


A majority was indeed reached and I therefore would be dead under these rules.


----------



## Flora

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

yeah, but TES hasn't posted yet, so, since the majority have withdrawn their vote, we're assuming we still have time to abstain.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I suppose that *abstaining* would be the best thing to do for now, seeing as not everyone might be on in time to withdraw, so we might at least tie it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Oh. f***ing. Crap.

*Withdrawing nomination, abstaining.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Abstain*, to help tie it up.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I like how the deciding factor between an alien victory and an abstaining vote comes down to when Snorlax chose to come online.

And that's precisely why that rule is in place: to prevent situations like this.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Abstain.*

Face it Kam, your cockiness got you screwed over.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

well okay then let's see if we can abort this cthulhubaby hmm

blastoise used _withdraw and abstain
_


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Blastoise said:


> well okay then
> 
> _withdraw_


nonono abstain as well just to be safe.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Blaziking said:


> *Abstain.*
> 
> Face it Kam, your cockiness got you screwed over.


Yes, I was being cocky. Doesn't negate the fact that I lost due to random chance.

Let's abstain, then. See what happens.


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Mawile used* Abstain!*


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Abstain*

I guess this is technically my fault, so if he wins anyway, you guys can blame me.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> Yes, I was being cocky. Doesn't negate the fact that I lost due to random chance.
> 
> Let's abstain, then. See what happens.


>admit to being active alien
>people withdraw their votes for you
>"goddamn random chance"

okay bro


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Waitwaitwait. What if this is just a ploy and kam is trying to get us to abstain so he won't be killed? what if he's *not* an activated alien? 

however, it would be safer to abstain rather than potentially kill an activated alien and lose.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Alright, that was stupid of me, I'll admit; I did not check the rules for this and it turns out I am wrong! Ahaha, very silly of me. Well, at least I fooled you for a moment.

To be honest? Even if I did win for god-knows-why I'd probably just reveal myself so that the game could continue. This is too fun to end on Day 1! If anything, I'm sorry we couldn't have an actual discussion today.

...so, I would indeed like to be killed off. Mirror Master, please do take note.

So, alright. *Abstaining!*

(Also, I'm not debunking the possibility that this was all just a super-hoax and I'm actually a Mirrorman claiming to be Cthulu to not die.)


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Kammington said:


> (Also, I'm not debunking the possibility that this was all just a super-hoax and I'm actually a Mirrorman claiming to be Cthulu to not die.)


I don't believe that because I saw your VM to Butterfree.
*is taking this way to seriously*


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Never in these games have I been so happy about being hesitant to vote.  (Also, reading all those reactions at once caused me to laugh hard enough to prevent posting this for a solid minute.)

Anyway, now we're left with the pickle of who to vote for.  See, I'd vote for one of the six that didn't give Kammington the majority, except one of those six was obviously me.  So...lynch one of the other five?  Or, well, there's not really enough time now, is there...eh, voting *Emerald Espeon* for funsies.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I didn't vote to lynch Kammington because I was at school while the whole thing happened, and by the time I got home he'd revealed he was an alien.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

After a long day of discussion and an almost-beheading, the townspeople, unused to the idea of putting one of their own to death, abstain from killing anyone.

Everyone returns to their homes, or pretends to, as the darkness returns and the Mirror Master's reign begins anew.

*No one was beheaded. You have 24 hours for night actions.*

NOTE: Yes, as was correctly theorised, no decision is final until the day phase ends. I'm a fair GM and I'm willing to give everyone a chance to take back a hasty decision.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

As dawn breaks, the townspeople awake and break, then assemble in the town square. As the last few citizens drift into the square, a scream is heard. In an alley, a young woman is screaming and pointing at a dead body already beginning to putrefy. The corpse has a look of pain and terror on its face and there is a sticky layer of coagulated blue blood coming from its mouth.

While some of the townspeople react with horror, others gaze upon the scales clasped in the statue's hand.

*Walker is dead. He was unearthly. 5 people have been assimilated. You have 48 hours for day actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Oh look, I turned out to be right. My guess as to how he died was through healer clash.

Well, since I'm still alive, I can make an accusation... although it's against four people.

There were exactly 10 people who voted for me (including myself) last night out of the 14 people, five of which were unearthly. Since I'd show up as unearthly... think about this for a second. There are 4 non-me people who have been assimilated, and 4 people who didn't nominate me.

Do the people who didn't choose to vote me off have anything to say?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I was at an over-nite school thing so I didn't vote for you because I wasn't here, then when I returned, you stated you were an alien.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...the other question I'd like to ask-- when was Walker assimilated?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I may be missing something, but are the only two possible ways someone can die during the night by healer clash or if the stranger has been assimilated?

And like I said earlier, I didn't vote for Kammington because I was at school.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I may be missing something, but are the only two possible ways someone can die during the night by healer clash or if the stranger has been assimilated?
> 
> And like I said earlier, I didn't vote for Kammington because I was at school.


Those are the only ways to die during the night, yes.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

So we have no leads,and the clock is ticking. Fun, I like a challenge.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*


Kammington (cthulhu mommy)
Blaziking
Nemec
St. Christopher
Mawile
Blastoise
Emerald Espeon
Brock
RespectTheBlade
dragonair
Flora and Ashes
Walker (mafia)
demonickittens
ole_schooler
That's not a lot of info, there. Randylynch again, I presume, unless anyone has any information they would be willing to risk sharing. (Unless we're killing people who _didn't _almost unleash a deadly adimensional freakazoid upon the universe at large, which I have no objections to)


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> *Walker is dead. He was unearthly. 5 people have been assimilated. You have 48 hours for day actions.*


I know why he's dead.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Mawile said:


> I know why he's dead.


Care to share?


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I healed him.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Well, if Mawile is telling the truth, than it appears we have a healer clash on our hands. :/


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

At least that would mean that we don't yet have to be nervous about the stranger being assimilated, and he/she can still inspect people.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

As I said before, I didn't vote because I was giving Kammington a chance to explain, and, well, when I got back, the reveal had already happened. 

I'll say that my role is not particularly useful, as doing anything with it would be kind of dumb, but that I haven't been assimilated.  (Even if/when I'm assimilated, I'll still be pretty useless.)  I have no useful information to offer.  Sorry.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Healer clash? Yeah, I guessed as much.

Now, that means that as of this round there is still one other healer who hasn't been assimilated yet... not sure who, though.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

It's not necessarily true that the other healer hasn't been assimilated, is it? He/she could possibly have been assimilated last night. It's only a one in nine(?) chance, but we can't assume that the other healer hasn't been assimilated for sure.


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

So now we have to decide who to lynch, right?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Yeah, we should probably do that soon. I think we have two hours left...

But we don't have any leads, as far as I can tell.


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Our only leads are that Kammington's the vessel and I'm a healer.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Well, and also those-who-did-not-lynch, which are myself, Brock, Emerald Espeon, and dragonair.  The last has offered no defense as to why they did not lynch (I don't think they've posted at all).  That being said, it's possible that only the Mirror Master knows who was lynched, as they have final say, and may have changed their mind.  Or, the mirrormen could not be in contact with each other, and not know.  All that aside, I'm voting to lynch *dragonair*, as I beleive the claims about healers and cultists (for now).


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



dragonair said:


> WITHDRAW HEY EVERYBODY LET'S ABSTAIN SO KAM DOESN'T WIN
> 
> You slipped up there. There's still time.





dragonair said:


> ... man that is a lot of people.
> 
> Plus we can't even tell when people are assimilated. I'm scared now. But yeah, randylynch might help.  The odds won't get better, though.


Huh. Kinda suspicious, so voting *dragonair*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

The reason why I didn't lynch him is because I don't think it was that ridiculously suspicious. 'Five of us' could mean that *five of us* as a group were assimilatated. Then he announced he was an alien, so I abstained. :/


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...Oh.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Ack... Completely forgot.

Well, after looking at the previous posts, I really have no good solid leads. I'm abstaining.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I'm voting for *Mawile.*

Your last few posts consisted of claiming to be a healer and bandwagoning. You didn't make any new arguments or anything.

This leads me to believe that you're lying. And I don't see why you'd lie.


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

For lack of leads and my mistake last round/day/whatever, I'll just *abstain* for now, unless any convincing leads come up.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Wary as I am of agreeing with Kammington, who is definitely not pro-town, I'm voting for *Mawile*.

I don't think not voting for Kammington last round is enough on its own to really place someone under suspicion. That happened at a pretty inconvenient time for people in my time zone, at least, to come online.

I think a healer is probably the easiest role for the mafia to claim due to the fact that there are two of them, so it's not like the real healer can reveal him/herself and prove the other to be lying.



Mawile said:


> I know why he's dead.


I thought it was kind of off how Mawile didn't elaborate on that right away and just waited to be asked...like they hadn't completely thought of what to claim, or something.

Anyway, a lynch is pretty much the only weapon we have and it's much more important in this game than in a typical one, I think. We have three(?) nights before we get outnumbered.

tl;dr We need to start lynching and I think *Mawile* is suspicious.


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

^ I have been convinced. *Mawile*


----------



## Mai

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

That is kind of convincing... *Mawile*, I guess.

Looking at what everyone else said, it does sound mirrorman-ish. And the day phase is supposed to be over, I think. Sorry Mawile.


----------



## ....

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Well, good luck to the earthly, then. Hope you can survive without a healer.


----------



## Green

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

_Mawile_.


----------



## Mai

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



> Well, good luck to the earthly, then. Hope you can survive without a healer.


Polite and stuff, which is nice, but do you have any defense? You don't really convince us that lynching you is bad with that type of statement. TES hasn't posted yet, so there's still time.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

not completely convinced *Abstaining* for now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Sure, why not.
*
Mawile.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Uhm. This whole...Assimilating thing is odd to me. I don't get it.

And uhm. Mawile... in pretty much every game you claim to be a role first. Everytime. Odd mych? Mayeb n00b error, but to be safe... </>


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

...yep, you're being overly suspicious.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Another day ends, another sun sets, another night begins.

And another life comes to a swift and painless close.

The man is roughly dragged through the streets and brought to the base of the statue in the town centre. Though his death is impending and inevitable, he holds his head and high and refuses to cry. As he is bent down and has his neck pressed against the plinth, he stares mournfully at his fellow townspeople. They jeer and mock him. He smiles.

A masked executioner is brought forward wielding a hefty axe, his face concealed so his victim's family cannot revenge themselves against him at a later date.

As the last rays of golden sunlight illuminate the square, there is a thud and the man's head rolls cleanly off the statue.

A pool of red blood begins to form.

*Mawile was beheaded. He was earthly. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Dawn breaks, as does the Mirror Master's grip on Ojespo.

As the townspeople mill into the town square, someone notes another missing face.

"Where's Kammington!?"

A search party is quickly assembled and sent to his house, where they find the broken form of Kammington lying in a pool of blue blood.

Back in the square, the sun casts a shadow in the shape of a set of scales. The same shadow it has been casting for three days.

*Kammington is dead. He was unearthly. 5 people have been assimilated. You have 48 hours for day actions.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

But I thought Kam was the alien? If he got assimilated, shouldn't he have been activated? Or was the Alien thign a ruse?


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> *The Eldritch Cultist:* The worshipper of an unholy extrareal monster from beyond time and space, he has been impregnated with the fetus of his sleeping god. If killed or inspected, he will show up as *earthly*.
> 
> If targeted by the Mirror Master, the fetus will be stimulated by the Mirror Master's magic and begin developing, turning the Cultist into *The Vessel of the Apocalypse*. If the Vessel is targeted by the Mirror People a second time, then the magic will destroy the fetus and kill him. However, if the Vessel is beheaded by the townspeople or killed by the Priest, Templar or an overdose, his death will act as a catlyst for his god's birth and the world as we know it will come to a slow shuddering halt._ If inspected by the Mysterious Stranger, he will show up as *unearthly*._


Presumably, since he was activated, this also means he showed up as unearthly upon death.  (Or he was a really good Mirrorman.)

That aside, I personally have no idea who to lynch, as most of my ideas have been wrong.  Someone else want to have a go?


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I think we should lynch whoever hasn't posted, or posted the least, unless they have a legitimate for their lack of posting. Or wait until the last minute and kill whoever sounds suspicious, but that has worked so far. :/


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Well, I went and counted everyone's posts, and St. Christopher has the least number of posts. He's posted twice, both times to bandwagon, if that helps.


----------



## Green

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I'm barely allowed on on weekdays, if at all.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Oh. Never mind, then, I guess. Leadless again...


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Well due to lack of leads *abstaining* for now. Somebody come up with something please.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

The day passes with little discussion; fear lends itself to inaction, especially after the beheading of the innocent Mawile.

The shadows grow longer until they encompass the entire town and night descends.

*No one was lynched. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

The sun rose.

The darkness burned.

The people awoke.

As they had been doing for the past few days, they gathered in the square. But something was different. Something had changed.

The scales had shifted.

*No one was killed. 6 people have been assimilated. You have 48 hours for day actions.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

No one... died... Either Kam wasn't the alien or the Mafia didn't send in a kill. Or a Doc was lucky.

Lets hope it was the Doc got lucky, or the Mafioso forgot, because an activated alien would suck.


----------



## Flora

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Keep in mind that the Mafia doesn't kill; they _assimilate_ people. so the only ways to be killed are by overdose, the Mirror Templar or if the alien gets targeted by Mirrormen again.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Oh my go thank you Flora for fixing my Epic Knowledge fail.

Hopefully Kam really was the alien. That way that was taken care of.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

ahhhh I missed something when did Kammington die?

EDIT: Never mind, excuse my momentary stupidity.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Okay, there are 11 townspeople.  There are 6 Mirrormen.  I shall put this in capslock to be sure we understand: WE NEED TO LYNCH NOW.

Until/unless the Stranger is assimilated, this is the only reliable way to kill the Mirrormen and hope for a townie win.  Unfortunately, unless the Mirromen target one of their own or aren't all on to vote, we can't hope to lynch (unless they don't know each other...do they know each other?)

Anyway, I'll go first.  I'm the Stalker, possibly one of the most useless roles in existence.  My stalkee has yet to be slain or assimilated, so I can say that Flora and Ashes is a non-Mirrorman.  Other than that, I've got no real suspicions, but we really, really need to lynch somebody.  (And if posting this makes you want to lynch me, fine, at least we're doing something!)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

I've already allowed you guys a later deadline than normal and still there's no action being taken.

Ye're getting one more night and if at least an abstaining majority hasn't been acheived, the Mirrormen win due to the townspeople's inaction.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Ok then.

Um. Who should we vote for?


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

HEY GUYS LET'S POST I DON'T WANT THE MAFIA TO WIN.

I'm honestly not good at the whole accusation thing, so, anyone got any suspicions?

Edit: Post-ninja'd. Basically what Brock said.


----------



## ole_schooler

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Blastoise*.  There, let's vote, unless there's something you want to say...


----------



## Nemec

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Blastoise*. Please roleclaim, or something.


----------



## demonickittens

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

*Nemic*
Due to lack of time you hit the top of my suspicious list.
Respond now


----------



## Flora

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Also nominating *Blastoise*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*Re: ATTACK OF THE MIRRORMEN*

Darkness swept across the sky, like the Four Horseman leading the legions of the apocalypse on to victory.

In the little hamlet of Ojespo, the victory went to another demon.

It would be a lie to say what followed was brutal chaos. But no, what followed was worse. It was brutal order.

That night, the Mirror Master and his minions launched their final attack. Assured their victory by the inaction of the townspeople, they assimilated. Many resisted but only one did not succumb to the Mirror Master's charms. The Mirror Templar had her body ripped apart and the pieces cast to the winds.

Ojespo was now the domain of the Mirror Master and with such an advantageous and profitable foothold in the mortal plane, the entire world would soon fall to him.

*The game is over. Eternal night has fallen. The Mirrormen have won. Roles and actions will be revealed shortly.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

The Mirror Master - Walker
The Mirrormen 
demonickittens
Brock
Blastoise
Emerald Espeon
dragonair
The Mirror Cultist - St. Christopher

Mysterious Stranger - Flora and Ashes
Alchemists - Mawile and Blaziking
Whore - Nemec
Stalker - ole_schooler
Pastor - RespectTheBlade

Eldritch Cultist - Kammington

*Night 1*

Walker attempted to assimilate Kammington, causing Kammington to become the Vessel of the Apocalypse.

Blaziking decided to protect Walker and Mawile decided to protect Blastoise. Nemec did not sleep with anyone.

ole_schooler picked Flora and Ashes as his stalkee.

Flora and Ashes inspected Kammington.

At the end of the night, the Mirror Master still only had his original five Mirrormen.

*Night 2*

The Mirrormen did not assimilate anyone.

Blaziking and Mawile both healed Walker, Nemec also slept with Walker. Walker died from the healer clash.

Flora and Ashes inspected St. Christopher.

demonickittens became the new Mirror Master.

At the end of the night, once again, only the original five Mirrormen remained.

*Night 3*

demonickittens chose to assimilate the activated Kammington, killing him.

Blaziking did not heal anyone, Nemec slept with ole_schooler.

Flora and Ashes inspected Brock.

At the end of the night, only the original five Mirrormen remained.

*Night 4*

The Mirrormen assimilated Flora and Ashes, turning her into the Mirror Templar.

Nemec slept with ole_schooler, preventing him from protecting Flora and Ashes.

At the end of the night, six had been assimilated.

*Night 5*

The Mirrormen killed Flora and Ashes and assimilated the rest of the town.


----------



## Green

ahahahahaha 8D


----------



## Nemec

Hurr, I fail at being a whore. :P


----------



## Karkat Vantas

What? I give away my role so you guys can continue playing and you let the mafia win by default? Bullshit!

...I was pretty certain that Chris was a mirrorman, but I wasn't able to state my suspicions prior to my lynching.


----------



## Eifie

Mwahahaha...I was hoping the game would go on longer, but my side won, so yay!

I'm curious...how many of you suspected me?


----------



## ole_schooler

I got slept with!  Twice!  (Between that and my stalker role, I feel like a terrible pervert...)

To be honest, I suspected very few people, and was randomly guessing by the end.  I feel like a Mirrorman win was almost inevitable, as they started out with five, and there weren't a heck of a lot of players.  Ah well.  Guess I shouldn't have stalked Flora, otherwise we may have had a better chance.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

MWAHAHAHAHAHAH

SO, DRINKS LATER?


----------



## Mai

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAH

MY LAUGH IS LONGER THAN YOURS, BLASTOISE!

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

So, who suspected me?


----------



## Flora

well, it's a good thing I didn't kill you, ole_schooler! I thought it was your fault I was a Mirrorman ^^;

...Nemec. You seduced my stalker. On the night I got targeted. Seriously, that was a very odd combination of odds.

Also, TES, my death was very very gruesome D:


----------



## Wargle

Hmm just saying, mostly every kill after Walker died was of my doing.

I sent in kills for each night.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm gonna start working on the sequel Mafia; RISE OF THE MIRRORMEN!


----------

